# Startrite Bandit , New Motor Needed



## Mickymoocher (29 Jan 2021)

I've been offered a Startrite Bandit Bandsaw for very little money , problem is the motor has packed up and needs a new one .

Has anyone got any ideas where I can get a new one ? Mick


----------



## Jameshow (29 Jan 2021)

Gec d80 I think 

There is one on the bay ATM. 

Cheers James


----------



## JimmyStartrite (18 Mar 2021)

Is it 1ph or 3ph?


----------

